# Shark Shield



## Bear (May 18, 2008)

Is anybody using a shark shield, what are peoples thoughts on them? I intend on doing quite a bit of offshore fishing in the yak and am thinking they could be good insurance although expensive at around $650 for the surf model.

Bear


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey Bear

do a search on this topic in the top RHS - you'll see theres plenty of threads on this... I'm not going to start this one off except that I dont have one and have not yet been attacked by a shark

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Before you buy the Surf model, check with Shark Shield first because I think they suggest the Freedom 7 for yak fishing.
As *** said, there's heaps of threads on this topic.

I use one and like the added confidence.


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Slightly off topic, but if i could pop a quick question in here, i read somewhere that if you tip over and need assistance remember to turn your shield off the advice was given (no reason stated)

Does this mean you can get an electric shock off them if you touch them ?


----------



## ryber (Mar 13, 2008)

In the sportfishing magazine in the yak section there is a page about the sharkshield in the form of an faq. So the answers are written by the company that has developed sharkshield but has some good information in it.

Another reason to buy the magazine!!


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Thats a good little magazine,never brought one before but will now until a proper kayak fishing magazine comes out.

The jurys still out on the subject of Shark Shields from what i have read on different forums.

What might be interesting has any body been killed or injured kayak fishing in Australia ? (by sharks)


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

there has been a few injuries i now of while using kayaks/canoes/skis etc

I beleive the shark shield use a long electrode, that can get tangled in lures/lines, maybe even your rudder?


----------



## LatelyLux (May 6, 2008)

Apparently the Freedom model that is reccommended for yaks doesn't have a long electrode, and is smaller than other types.
I have been told that they definately woth it as they do work. The company even approached the Queensland government
about using large commercial versions to replace the shark nets on our beaches. Naturally the government said no,
but didn't give any good reasons.

I would buy one if was fishing in areas where there is seal activity and a fair chance of Great White attack. 
That is the only time I would use one. I plan to fish offshore locally on the Gold Coast (when I get more experience)
and won't bother getting one. I would hate to miss out on an experience like seeing that Hammerhead at Moreton Island.
I am a little strange though, as I enjoy swimming with reef sharks and scuba diving with most species.

Brett


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

When you land a shark with the shield on, they go ballistic when they get close to the yak.
Oddly, in the 12 months I've owned the unit, I haven't had any strange bumps and knocks that used to scare the sh#t out of me while paddling.
I really don't know what those bumps were and I'm glad I haven't had one in a long time. I like to think they were big jellyfish :lol: .


----------



## ryber (Mar 13, 2008)

I seem to recall a trip report to the Abrolhos Islands that a few people got zapped by a shark shield when it wasnt turned off when putting the yak back into the mother ship!! - cant seem to find the post though? Perhaps it was on another forum?


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Yeah - they were last seen chewing the prop on a 6m tinny !!!!


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

yeah , thats strange isnt it , the sharks seem to be attracted to outboard props , dont know why , many years ago at Durras lakes offshore my mate and i were fishing for flatties out of his outboard powered boat , and a shark about 9 ft long came up behind us and started nudging the prop :shock: :shock: , was very awkward , as we couldnt start the motor , as it would have wrecked the sharks mouth :? :? :? , so we had to sit and wait for the opportunity to leave , prop wasnt damaged , just teeth scrapes on it , strange , and a bit scary :shock:


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Bazzooo - they have sensors in their nostril area... these pick up minute electrical currents... I think as much as the shark will chew to feel its subject... the senors also tell the fish the nature of its subject... and I think that the prop must give off something curious to its behaviour. Have you seen - when those crazy SAFAS hold a GWS by its nose.... well they are manipulating / or inhibiting those sensors .


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Yes Dick,those guys have a death wish and large kahunas :?


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

In terms of Crazies... in no particular order - as nations go... theres Aussies, Brits, SAFAS and Kiwis - with the odd Dutchman thrown in - we all like to push the envelope... oh and did I mention the Danes ????


----------



## Bear (May 18, 2008)

I have done a bit of reaserch and they seem to definatly work. I think I'll invest in one. thanks for the replies


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Just looking in my local trading post (QUOKKA) some in there for sale, one still in the box not opened.

Just a thought you might get one 2nd hand in your area cheaper than new (as long as it works,lol), i wonder if you get your money back if you are killed by a shark while using one,,,not that money is something you would be worried about when dead :lol:


----------



## Big O (Jan 6, 2006)

Bazzoo and Wopfish,

Re the sharks and propellers:

All propellers have (or should have) a sacrificial anode which will corode before the prop/motor.

This happens due to motor components being in salty water.

My question is re the sharks going for the prop. Are they sensing electrical currents from a prop with a poor anode or an active anode? I haven't figured out which it would be. My first thought says that a motor with poor anode protection would result in more (but still very minor) electrical current in the water.

The shark shield puts out significant current in a localised area. I have tested this during the 2 initial recommended discharge/charge cycles of my sharkshield batteries. (You do the discharge with the antenna in a bucket of salty water). If you put your hand in the bucket, intitially you feel nothing. Put your hand close to one of the 2 electrodes in the water you WILL feel the current.

As the manual says (highlighted in red) "However do not TOUCH the electrodes when the unit is turned on, as already explained this will result in an unpleasant sensation".

Others on this forum have said you can't feel the current in the water near the sharkshield. They have been in the water to test this. This is probably true as they were not touching the electrodes.

I reckon the sharks can probably feel extremely small electrical current in the water, and that is why they go to the prop. Put an active sharkshield in the water and it is likely to be really uncomfortable to their "Ampullae of Lorenzini". If it doesn't I have wasted my money. Time will tell.

Regards,

Big O


----------



## locky24 (May 24, 2008)

RE: Bazzoo's coments regarding the shark attacking the boat's prop.
Just wanting to know if the boat was anchored with any moving current or tidal flow??

A fast moving current would throw of a little vibration from the prop the same as fish tale would, might have some effect, dont know just thought I would throw it out there.

On the topic of Shark shields check out there web site http://www.sharkshield.com ( think thats right ) there is some interesting reading & dvd shorts.

Happy Fishing,

Locky.


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

The Shark Shield can certainly give you a shock if you accidentally touch the "rat tail". If it is dangling outside the kayak and in the water it's no problem, as long as you don't touch it with any part of your body.It's not a strong shock, but it's enough for you not to do it again!
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Locky , the boat was not anchored , we were drifting , so i guess the prop could have been moving slightly in the current


----------

